# Whats the most valuable tarantula out there?



## jgerou85 (May 9, 2013)

Pretty much what the title says, what do you guys think the most valuable tarantula is right now, And how much is it worth?


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 9, 2013)

jgerou85 said:


> Pretty much what the title says, what do you guys think the most valuable tarantula is right now?


Here in canada, the priciest T out there is probably the M.Balfouri.


----------



## jgerou85 (May 9, 2013)

Whats it worth do u think?


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 9, 2013)

jgerou85 said:


> Whats it worth do u think?


In one of jonn's videos on youtube he said MF's were going for 1100 dollars.  I think slings at the last expo i was at were going for 200 a piece.  Or close to it.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 9, 2013)

Adult females of any of the following are commanding a pretty high price right now in the states. ~$300 - $400 range.  
Brachypelma klaasi
Poecilotheria metallica
Monocentropus balfouri
Idiothele mira
Cost is determined by demand and availability. The worth is how much an individual is willing to pay for what they want/need.


----------



## philge (May 10, 2013)

The most valuable T is one that you haven't heard of. There are people out there who would pay beaucoup bucks for a new and exotic T for their collection. Sure, M. balfouri is kind of expensive right now but it's still available from a number of dealers. The tarantulas that people will pay the most money for are the ones that are pretty much unavailable. It also helps if it's a particularly interesting tarantula with bright colors. 

A good example of one of these Ts I'd think would be something like Typhochlaena costae. This species was discovered in 2012 in Brazil. It was thought that there was only one species in genus Typhochlaena, but several new species were only just discovered. Typhochlaena costae is quite beautiful, with fantastic colors and patterns: http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/032/844/original/tarantula3.jpg?1351633704 I can only imagine what people would pay for a T like this in The States.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## jgerou85 (May 10, 2013)

philge said:


> http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/032/844/original/tarantula3.jpg?1351633704


 That is a beautiful tarantula

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tarantino andTs (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, I would gladly pay a few grand for the T Costae, I have been stalking them online since they were discovered, but I have been unable to find a dealer who can provide one. 



philge said:


> The most valuable T is one that you haven't heard of. There are people out there who would pay beaucoup bucks for a new and exotic T for their collection. Sure, M. balfouri is kind of expensive right now but it's still available from a number of dealers. The tarantulas that people will pay the most money for are the ones that are pretty much unavailable. It also helps if it's a particularly interesting tarantula with bright colors.
> 
> A good example of one of these Ts I'd think would be something like Typhochlaena costae. This species was discovered in 2012 in Brazil. It was thought that there was only one species in genus Typhochlaena, but several new species were only just discovered. Typhochlaena costae is quite beautiful, with fantastic colors and patterns: http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/032/844/original/tarantula3.jpg?1351633704 I can only imagine what people would pay for a T like this in The States.


----------



## Cydaea (May 10, 2013)

It also differs between countries. I've seen US people complain about how expensive some species are, yet I can get those for a few bucks... I got P.irminia slings for €3 (about $4) and saw a P.metallica sling for €30 ($40). I haven't seen M.balfouri for sale here yet so I'm willing to bet those cost an arm and a leg here too.


----------



## Hobo (May 10, 2013)

I want to point out that adult female balfouri do not cost $1100 here in Canada (at least right now, I don't know if they ever did). Not even close.

$200 is a little on the expensive side for slings too.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 10, 2013)

I totally agree with you.  Like i said, on the video he said 1100 bucks.  But I did go to the expo and the slings were about .75 to 1" running at 200.

In one of his prior threads.  Went to the same expo as me.



DamonM said:


> I paid $175 for the Balfouri. Of course pretty pricey but I've seen one at a typical pet store for $300. Plus, the cheapest I've seen them in Canada was online for $125 at a 1/4" specimen.


----------



## Poec54 (May 10, 2013)

The most valuable T?  What, did you just win the lottery?


----------



## jgerou85 (May 10, 2013)

No lottery lol. Just curious


----------



## Formerphobe (May 10, 2013)

Cydaea said:


> It also differs between countries. I've seen US people complain about how expensive some species are, yet I can get those for a few bucks... I got P.irminia slings for €3 (about $4) and saw a P.metallica sling for €30 ($40). I haven't seen M.balfouri for sale here yet so I'm willing to bet those cost an arm and a leg here too.


Not too long ago, someone on your side of the big water posted about getting M. balfouri slings for about $7 (seven) dollars a piece.  (Wanted to clarify that I hadn't omitted out a zero. LOL)

---------- Post added 05-10-2013 at 12:17 PM ----------




> Yeah, I would gladly pay a few grand for the T Costae


  Even if I had a large chunk of money to spend on spiders, I would not spend it on a single individual.

With rare species, especially those whose environment is threatened, the 'cost and worth' to the ecosystem is greater than the monetary expenditure of a collector/hobbyist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tony119 (May 10, 2013)

I never thought that T's is so expensive there at america.
If you said that M.Balfouri is 1100 dollars that would be 44,695php. LOL
I can buy M.Balfouri here in philippines at 3000php or 75 dollars. 
I think M.Balfouri and P.Muticus are the priciest here at philippines. they have the same price.


----------



## McGuiverstein (May 10, 2013)

philge said:


> The most valuable T is one that you haven't heard of. There are people out there who would pay beaucoup bucks for a new and exotic T for their collection. Sure, M. balfouri is kind of expensive right now but it's still available from a number of dealers. The tarantulas that people will pay the most money for are the ones that are pretty much unavailable. It also helps if it's a particularly interesting tarantula with bright colors.
> 
> A good example of one of these Ts I'd think would be something like Typhochlaena costae. This species was discovered in 2012 in Brazil. It was thought that there was only one species in genus Typhochlaena, but several new species were only just discovered. Typhochlaena costae is quite beautiful, with fantastic colors and patterns: http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/032/844/original/tarantula3.jpg?1351633704 I can only imagine what people would pay for a T like this in The States.


You beat me to it. I was going to say almost the exact same thing.

People want what no one else has is basically the rule. That's why C. hillyardi is so expensive. By no means a new species, but from what I understand it only recently made its way to the states.

Absolutely awesome looking spider by the way. I would be interested to get my hands on one!


----------



## Bugmom (May 10, 2013)

EightLeggedFreaks said:


> In one of jonn's videos on youtube he said MF's were going for 1100 dollars.  I think slings at the last expo i was at were going for 200 a piece.  Or close to it.


Wow. I got a 1" M. balfouri sling at an expo in Texas for $85.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 10, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> Wow. I got a 1" M. balfouri sling at an expo in Texas for $85.


You have to realize that there is a bigger market for Tarantulas in the states.  You have way more people.  The hobby here is pretty small.  You're lucky to see two venders, let alone one at an expo.  I can only name two venders off the top of my head.  Where as in the states I could name a few more than two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## philge (May 10, 2013)

EightLeggedFreaks said:


> You're lucky to see two venders, let alone one at an expo.


I really don't think it's much different here in the states. Believe me, I've been to my fair share of expos only to be disappointed that there's not a single tarantula dealer there! Most of the expos that I've been to have somewhere between 0 and 3 tarantula people there and seeing 3 is uncommon. 

I also don't have any friends in real life who are into this hobby. I think that the whole tarantula thing is just unusual in pretty much every country.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marijan2 (May 10, 2013)

philge said:


> I really don't think it's much different here in the states. Believe me, I've been to my fair share of expos only to be disappointed that there's not a single tarantula dealer there! Most of the expos that I've been to have somewhere between 0 and 3 tarantula people there and seeing 3 is uncommon.
> 
> I also don't have any friends in real life who are into this hobby. I think that the whole tarantula thing is just unusual in pretty much every country.



God bless europe :biggrin:


----------



## bchbum11 (May 11, 2013)

I agree with the earlier post. The most valuable are those that either aren't in the hobby, or exist in such small numbers that they may as well not be in the hobby. M balfouri, I mira, P metallica, Xenesthis sp and E olivacea seem at the top of the value range for the more available species. To me the most valuable (the one I'd pay the most for if it became available) is I. seladonium. Philge, that one you posted is amazing also. Feeling pretty confident in saying that the most valuable T is somewhere in Brazil, and not being exported anytime soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tgrip77 (May 11, 2013)

i currently have a 9 legged rose hair for sale...im asking $5000

in case anybody got excited, im sorry....it was a joke


----------



## SuzukiSwift (May 11, 2013)

Here in China M.balfouri is about 500块 for a 1" sling, just under 100 American. Xenesthis sp. is slightly more expensive than balfouri actually, the most expensive here would be Idiothele mira, 1000块 for a 2cm sling (just under 200 American). 

But over here, if you look around carefully enough you can find anything dirt cheap =P


----------



## Balvala (May 11, 2013)

bchbum11 said:


> I agree with the earlier post. The most valuable are those that either aren't in the hobby, or exist in such small numbers that they may as well not be in the hobby. M balfouri, I mira, P metallica, Xenesthis sp and E olivacea seem at the top of the value range for the more available species. To me the most valuable (the one I'd pay the most for if it became available) is I. seladonium. Philge, that one you posted is amazing also. Feeling pretty confident in saying that the most valuable T is somewhere in Brazil, and not being exported anytime soon


NOTE: Just so you and anyone else shedding any sense of curiosity are aware of the reverted assignment, it's now _Typhochlaena Seladonia_ (again) as of 2012. (http://research.amnh.org/iz/spiders/catalog/THERAPHOSIDAE.html)

Why not fill other's eyes with a refresher of the species discovered alongside the _T. Costae_: http://thisisthestoryof.wordpress.c...s-of-tarantulas-found-in-brazil-science-news/

*On-Topic:*
As far as the hobby is concerned with species in the states, I had contemplated this within a message to John, but the overpriced listing on some of these species that have been in the hobby for awhile (I.E. - P. Metallica, et cetera...) might very rely on the majority of that purpose being placed on demand. There are a lot of species I'm unaware of, and I'm sure others as well, that might be circulating within areas we haven't witnessed yet. A species that I know are in the hobby (somewhere,) and that I know might have the potential to make it over here MIGHT be _Phormingochilus Everetti_ with a deserving, high price tag depending on how sales go on a site I've viewed a few times, but they may even have that confused with C. Schioedti...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Debbie Mcclure (Nov 5, 2017)

philge said:


> The most valuable T is one that you haven't heard of. There are people out there who would pay beaucoup bucks for a new and exotic T for their collection. Sure, M. balfouri is kind of expensive right now but it's still available from a number of dealers. The tarantulas that people will pay the most money for are the ones that are pretty much unavailable. It also helps if it's a particularly interesting tarantula with bright colors.
> 
> A good example of one of these Ts I'd think would be something like Typhochlaena costae. This species was discovered in 2012 in Brazil. It was thought that there was only one species in genus Typhochlaena, but several new species were only just discovered. Typhochlaena costae is quite beautiful, with fantastic colors and patterns: http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/032/844/original/tarantula3.jpg?1351633704 I can only imagine what people would pay for a T like this in The States.


Now that is the most beautiful T I've been seen in my life :O


----------



## Mila (Nov 5, 2017)

if you think about it every tarantula in the world has the same price within 40-50 USD. if its $1000 where you live somewhere else has it for $100 and you can just import it


----------



## JoshDM020 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mila said:


> if you think about it every tarantula in the world has the same price within 40-50 USD. if its $1000 where you live somewhere else has it for $100 and you can just import it


But the paperwork to do that legally costs a couple hundred. And the fine for getting caught without the paperwork is in the multiple thousands. 
Youre better off just waiting for the price to drop after some breeders get their hands on em unless you can actually easily afford the paperwork.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mila (Nov 5, 2017)

o
what paperword? loads of countries dont restrict imports of T's


JoshDM020 said:


> But the paperwork to do that legally costs a couple hundred. And the fine for getting caught without the paperwork is in the multiple thousands.
> Youre better off just waiting for the price to drop after some breeders get their hands on em unless you can actually easily afford the paperwork.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mila said:


> o
> what paperword? loads of countries dont restrict imports of T's


America is not one of them. Even if the country youre buying from doesnt restrict exports, you have to have paperwork to get it into anerica. This is very important to know so you dont buy from the wrong place and end up getting arrested for smuggling and getting spiders banned for all of us.
Of course, your account says youre in england, so your actions wont effect us in the states.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mila (Nov 5, 2017)

it still kinda seems worth it to pay for the paperwork etc as if you get an egg sac from some ultra rare t's the slings will pay the paperwork cost back 20 fold


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 5, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> But the paperwork to do that legally costs a couple hundred.


This is an issue I'd love to debate. Let's completely leave out the 'brown boxing' of T's, as we know, illegal.

Let's talk about those papers that gives to an American man the right, therefore, to import in a legit way T's from Europe.

You said those 'costs a couple hundred'. Well, my question: I fail to realize why so many few Americans, then, decide to do that.

I mean, we are living in a world were millions are ready to pay $1000 for the new (fashion) smartphone released, while having in their pockets still a perfectly functioning former model, at the end.

But I don't see at all U.S T's/inverts enthusiasts do that. Let's not consider also the "he/she that can't" due to money issue. But the others? Where are them?

Frankly I would do that in no time (being an American citizen, I mean).

Yeah, sure... definitely (on a moral level only) I wouldn't "help/support" the U.S internal market/breeding etc a bit, but, selfish mode on, who cares, in front of the Europeans choice and cool prices?

You know, it's strange, then. For the reason above, and the risk of a DOA included -- because I have slightly reasons to believe that, in front of a lot of cash saving, hundreds of people* concerned always *about a DOA on an internal shipping, would be "less" concerned (cynical a bit, but I believe that).

So why no one goes for that? Your view, man?


----------



## JoshDM020 (Nov 5, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This is an issue I'd love to debate. Let's completely leave out the 'brown boxing' of T's out, as we know, illegal.
> 
> Let's talk about those papers that gives to an American man the right, therefore, to import in a legit way T's from Europe.
> 
> ...


I think because the price actually goes up depending on the number of spiders, and i believe you have to re-do the paperwork every time you import. I just gave the common baseline prices ive seen tossed on here. Idk _exactly _how it works, as i havent had to deal with it yet. Maybe when i get to be a big-time breeder.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 5, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> I think because the price actually goes up depending on the number of spiders, and i believe you have to re-do the paperwork every time you import. I just gave the common baseline prices ive seen tossed on here. Idk _exactly _how it works, as i havent had to deal with it yet. Maybe when i get to be a big-time breeder.


Ah, I see. Now make sense. Christ, to re-do the paperwork everytime is the ultimate poop, annoying and priced as hell. Believed the issue was more or less like the Italian permit for keeping weapons which work this way:

- You ask for, and do that (paying of course, plus all the health visits/exams etc) then you can order and buy all the swords, daggers, nightstick, cane swords etc you want without issues of all sorts. Just every year you need to pay a little tax for mantain the permit, but no big deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mila (Nov 5, 2017)

i understand the high costs to create an almost psuedo ban because of floridas love of invase animals (sarcasm) but i feel like people are going to import anyway illegal or not (look at all the other illegal trades). would seem more logical to have strict licensing system and the breeders are required to record and report every death and birth. at least then you can monitor an already existing system


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 5, 2017)

Mila said:


> it still kinda seems worth it to pay for the paperwork etc as if you get an egg sac from some ultra rare t's the slings will pay the paperwork cost back 20 fold


You sure? I dunno what the cost for paperwork is, but... I mean there must be *some* profit, or people wouldn't do it. But I don't think it's quite as intense as you're thinking. You're also paying for expedited international shipping.


----------



## Mila (Nov 5, 2017)

well if you import a breeding pair of a species that nobody has in all of the US and you get say 50 slings you could sell them for 500+ which seems like a decent amount of profit even if the paperwork is a few thousand


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 5, 2017)

Mila said:


> well if you import a breeding pair of a species that nobody has in all of the US and you get say 50 slings you could sell them for 500+ which seems like a decent amount of profit even if the paperwork is a few thousand


How many hobbyists drop $500 on a sling? They're out there, sure, but they're in the minority. You'll just end up with stock you can't move, all while there is someone else out there, breeding that same species, and they release them for $400 when they get them to sell them faster, make them more appealing...

It sounds great, sure. But then you start really breaking it down, and it's easier said than done. Most things are.


----------



## Arachnopets (Nov 5, 2017)

This was posted back in June 2015 by Michael Jacobi, so I'm not sure what the costs have increased to for today's fees. But just to give you all an idea:

http://kissmybighairyspider.blogspot.com/2015/06/15-brown-boxing-criminals.html


Debby

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mila said:


> o
> what paperword? loads of countries dont restrict imports of T's





Mila said:


> it still kinda seems worth it to pay for the paperwork etc as if you get an egg sac from some ultra rare t's the slings will pay the paperwork cost back 20 fold





Chris LXXIX said:


> This is an issue I'd love to debate. Let's completely leave out the 'brown boxing' of T's, as we know, illegal.
> 
> Let's talk about those papers that gives to an American man the right, therefore, to import in a legit way T's from Europe.
> 
> ...


I believe there are several factors, only one of which being the money.  I don’t know exactly what the paperwork costs are but it isn’t small.  I have looked into the paperwork itself and it is written in “legaleze” and there is a lot of it.  The punishment for not properly filling out the paperwork, which is hard to understand, is forfeiture of the tarantulas.  Also, you have to pick them up at the port of entry, and if you don’t live close to a major port that is a tough thing to do.

I’m sure there are even more issues that but you can start to see why people don’t do it often.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Nov 5, 2017)

Arachnopets said:


> This was posted back in June 2015 by Michael Jacobi, so I'm not sure what the costs have increased to for today's fees. But just to give you all an idea:
> 
> http://kissmybighairyspider.blogspot.com/2015/06/15-brown-boxing-criminals.html
> 
> ...


Very... interesting read. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kcsamson28 (Feb 22, 2022)

I think the t seladonia was the most expensive I paid for a one inch sling in the us when I first saw them I paid 400 but the t.costae I cannot seem to find

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

